# Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbringen?



## Ron (24 November 2004)

Ich habe hier und anderswo im Internet jetzt schon lange danach gesucht, aber nichts entsprechendes Gefunden.

Gibt es Bestimmungen dazu, was eine teure Service-Nummer (0190 oder in meinem Fall eine 01212-Nummer eines E-Mail-Service-Providers zu 1,86 €/Min.) mindestens leisten muss? Oder darf jeder, der so eine Nummer betreiben darf, dort auch z.B. minutenlang immer nur Warteschleifen-Musik spielen, ohne, dass man für sein teures Geld überhaupt die Gelegenheit bekommt, den Service in Anspruch zu nehmen? Wenn ja, gibt es hier je nach Preis gestaffelt eine Richtlinie, wie lange man maximal Musik o.ä. (z.B. diverse Werbeansagen etc.) hören müssen darf anstatt den angekündigten Service wirklich auch jedem Anrufer verfügbar zu machen?

Um es deutlich zu machen: Es geht hier also nicht um einen Dialer, sondern um eine schlichte Hotline, wie sie uns tagtäglich inzwischen in allen Diensleistungssegmenten ärgert. Bei einer 0180-Nummer oder einer ähnlich preisweren Service-Nummer will ich nichts gegen eine gewisse Wartezeit mit Musik sagen, aber bei einer teuren Nummer wie oben genannt, ist es nach meinem Rechtsempfinden gleichbedeutend mit Raub oder Diebstahl, wenn der anvisierte Service dann nicht auch innerhalb der ersten Minute zur Verfügung steht.

Wenn es dazu tatsächlich etwas gibt: Muss man bei Widerspruch/Beschwerde/Geld-Rückforderung beweisen, wie kann man beweisen, dass man keine Beratung o.ä. bekommen hat, und stattdesen nur in Warteschleifen gehalten wurde?

Ich bin dankbar für eine wissende Antwort.

Ron


----------



## Ron (24 November 2004)

*.... sorry, falsche Rubrik*

Ich merke gerade, dass dieser Beitrag wohl besser unter "Dialer und Mehrwertnummern" gehört hätte. Nun kann ich den Beitrag aber leider nicht mehr verschieben, oder?

Ron


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 November 2004)

Ähnlicher Fall hier, aber mit 01805:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5128&highlight=01805

Auskunft der RegTP duerfte auch hier zutreffen: die RegTP kann keine Kontrolle ueber die abgerechneten Inhalte leisten, deshalb muessten Ansprueche gegenueber Web.de ^R^R^R^R^R dem E-Mail Anbieter direkt geltend gemacht werden.  Waere interessant, was dabei herumkommt, berichte mal, wie das weitergeht....
Gruesse und viel Spass,
TSCN

PS: Support von diesem Anbieter ist ein Witz (Rufen Sie doch bei unserem Support an, fuer nur 1,86 pro Minute...)


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2004)

*Re: Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbring*



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> ...was eine teure Service-Nummer mindestens leisten muss?...


Ich schätze das muss man kaufmännisch sehen. Der Gesetzgeber hält sich mEn bewusst aus der Überregulierung heraus, da das allein eine Sache zwischen den beteiligten Parteien ist.

Wenn ein Anrufer mit dem erbrachten Inhalt unzufrieden ist, dann muss er sich an den Inhalteanbieter wenden und sich direkt bei ihm schadlos halten - im Einzelfall die Leistung bestreiten und wenn es sein muss auch vor Gericht. Da er aber als Kläger die entsprechenden Beweise vorzulegen hat, muss er auch alle Anstengungen unternehmen, um diese bei zu schaffen. D. h. hier, nochmals anrufen und (möglichst unter Zeugen) das Gespräch aufzeichnen. Haken bei der Sache - da dieser Anruf dann nur der Beweisführung dient und damit der Zweck auch erfüllt ist (es eben nur auf den Inhalt aber nicht die Leistung ankommt) wären die entstehenden Kosten wahrscheinlich sogar zu bezahlen, da der Zweck des Anrufes (wenn auch noch so anbsurd) befriedigt worden ist.


----------



## Ron (24 November 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Auskunft der RegTP duerfte auch hier zutreffen:



 [Ich bin hier noch nicht so lange zu Gange, deshalb verzeiht mir bitte die Nachfrage, ohne, dass ich jetzt lange suchen mag: Was genau bitte ist die RegTP?

Jedenfalls gut erraten/erkannt, TSCoreNinja, dass es sich um Web.de handelt.

Ich habe nun einen Brief an web.de geschrieben (werfe ihn gleich ein), da per E-Mail oder telefonisch da gar nichts zu machen ist. Ich habe darin meinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis auszugsweise für die betreffenden Verbindungen angefügt und fordere den Gesamtbetrag inkl. Umsatzsteuer fürs Nur-Musikhören zurück. Es dreht sich dabei zwar "nur" um 9,90 €, was gegen andere hier diskutierte Beträge sicher lächerlich klingt, aber ich wäre dafür trotzdem z.B. lieber zweimal ins Kino gegangen (naja dienstags halt, da ist Kinotag, und da geht das hier gerade so zu dem Preis ) statt blöde Musik übers Telefon zu hören und mich dabei auch noch zu ärgern. Schließlich wollte ich was ganz anderes und konnte ich laut der web.de-Veröffentlichung ja auch erwarten.

Ich bin gespannt, ob web.de nun reagiert, und wenn ja, wie. Ich denke ja nicht, dass Sie sich drauf einlassen, aber mal sehen. Im Brief habe ich mir außerdem vorbehalten, web.de wegen Diebstahls/Raub anzuzeigen. ........................ aber ein erwischter Taschendieb bekommt in diesem Land ja wohl wesentlich mehr Schwierigkeiten als diese quasi legalisierten .....firmen.

Ron

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod _


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2004)

Sorry, will mal gleich für den Ninja antworten:



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau bitte ist die RegTP?


Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post ( www.regtp.de ). Das ist die Behörde, die für z. B. Rufnummernvergabe oder Belegung von Frequenzen im Funkverkehr u.s.w. zuständig ist.



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Im Brief habe ich mir außerdem vorbehalten, web.de wegen Diebstahls/Raub anzuzeigen.


Da beides nicht zutrifft, wird das bei Web.de sicher kaum Beachtung finden.





			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> ...mal unter uns restlichen mit gesundem Menschenverstand.


Ich schätze hier TSCoreNinja´s Verstand als sehr gesund ein, wohingegen ich die Befürchtung habe, dass ....


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 November 2004)

Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau bitte ist die RegTP?


Die Regulierungsbehoerde fuer Post und Telekommunikation ist die fuer diesen Bereich zustaendige Verwaltungsbehoerde, die somit die Gesetze macht und ueberwacht, die insbesondere die Nutzung solche Mehrwertrufnummern regelt.



> Jedenfalls gut erraten/erkannt, TSCoreNinja, dass es sich um Web.de handelt.


Kinderspiel  Die Nummernvorwahl 012 wird fuer innovative Dienste verwendet, und es gibt nur ein paar Anbieter, insbesondere Web.de (01212), siehe http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-03-08-00_m/fs.html
Warum ich so einen Unfug weiss:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5948&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=
Gruesse,
TSCN
PS: Grr, Reducal,  warst schneller, und danke fuer die Einschaetzung meines Geisteszustandes, nur bist Du Dir da sicher?  :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## galdikas (24 November 2004)

*Re: Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbring*



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es Bestimmungen dazu, was eine Service-Nummer leisten muss?



Dir "etwas leisten" muß nicht die Nummer, sondern nur derjenige, der Dir eine Leistung schuldet - also etwa (D)ein Vertragspartner (s)eine Vertragsleistung.

Ich würde sagen: den Inhalt und Umfang einer (Vertrags-)Leistung darf zwischen den Vertragspartnern völlig frei vereinbart werden.  Die Vereinbarung könnte höchstens von anfang nichtig sein ( etwa wegen eines gesetzlichen Verbots, wegen Sittenwidrigkeit des Geschäfts, oder bei wucherischer Ausbeutung von Zwangslage/Unerfahrenheit/Dummheit/erheblicher Willensschwäche), oder nach einer Anfechtung (soweit sie anfechtbar war, etwa wegen Irrtums (dann aber evtl. mit Schadensersatz des vermeidbar Irrenden), wegen fehlerhafter Übermittlung, wegen durch arglistige Täuschung ( = Erregung eines Irrtums durch Mitteilung/Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen) verursachter Vertrags-/Bestellerklärung ) usw. ). Jedenfalls könnte aus einer nichtig( gewordene)en Vertragsvereinbarung keine vertragliche (Gegen-)Leistung (mehr) von Deinem Nicht(mehr)Vertragspartner für seine Leistungserbringung von Dir gefordert werden.



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Oder darf jeder, der so eine Nummer betreiben darf, dort auch z.B. minutenlang immer nur Warteschleifen-Musik spielen, ohne, dass man für sein teures Geld überhaupt die Gelegenheit bekommt, den Service in Anspruch zu nehmen?



Soweit Du mit Deinem Vertragspartner eine (nicht un)wirksam( geworden)e Vertragsvereinbarung geschlossen hast, kann er von Dir dann, wenn er seine Vertragsleistung erbringt, von Dir dafür die vertragliche Gegenleistung einfordern - in Höhe Deiner durch Einvernehmen (eventuell auch stillschweigend, soweit es sich um üblicherweise nicht kostenlos erhältliche Leistungen handelt) begründeten Verpflichtung, Deine Gegenleistung in vertraglich vereinbarter (bei stillschweigender Vergütungspflicht  in tariflicher, oder ansonsten in üblicher) Höhe zu erbringen.  

Falls der Gegenstand Deines Vertrags mit Deinem Vertragspartner ein "durch Dienstleistung herbeizuführender Erfolg" war, dann kannst Du bei mangelhafter Dienstleistung unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen vom Vertrag zurücktreten/Schadensersatz fordern/die Vergütung mindern usw.



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ja, gibt es hier je nach Preis gestaffelt eine Richtlinie, wie lange man maximal Musik o.ä. (z.B. diverse Werbeansagen etc.) hören müssen darf anstatt den angekündigten Service wirklich auch jedem Anrufer verfügbar zu machen?



Zum Glück gibt's keine gesetzlichen Vorschriften, was Du mit Deinem Vertragspartner verabreden darfst (und was nicht)!  Du kannst also ohne weiteres vertraglich bereinbaren, daß Du zunächst 20 Minuten Musik hören möchtest, bevor man Dich berät.

Ein Unternehmer darf für sein Dienstleistungsangebot aber keinesfalls mit irreführenden Angaben werben. Und durch eine irreführende Werbung mit wissentlich unwahren Angaben ( z.B. eine Werbung für telefonische Dienstleistungen mit der Angabe "Hotline" , wenn dort Anrufer NICHT unmittelbar nach Entgegennahme ihres Anrufs eine effektive Bearbeitung Ihres Problems erfahren)  dürften sich Unternehmer u.U. sogar strafbar machen können:



			
				§ 16 UWG schrieb:
			
		

> Wer in der Absicht, den Anschein eines besonders günstigen Angebots hervorzurufen, in öffentlichen Bekanntmachungen oder in Mitteilungen, die für einen größeren Kreis von Personen bestimmt sind, durch unwahre Angaben irreführend wirbt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



gal.


----------



## Ron (24 November 2004)

*Re: Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbring*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> § 16 UWG schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > (...), wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass es mir sehr schwer fällt, Deinen Ausführungen im Detail zu folgen (vor allem, da ich beim Wählen einer Nummer, zu der mir auf einer Website Bestimmtes versprochen wird, ja keinen expliziten Vertrag abschließe):

Wer wird bei einer Aktiengesellschaft oder überhaupt bei einer Firma im Fall des Falles eigentlich ins Kittchen gesteckt?

Ron


----------



## Ron (24 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ron schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso, bitteschön, sollte das nicht zutreffen? Wenn mir ohne mein Einverständnis jemand Geld abnimmt - in diesem Fall, weil ich für nicht erbrachte Leistung auch nicht freiwillig zahle, ist das nach gesundem Menschenverstand sehr wohl .....Was sonst? Nach juristischen Spitzfindigkeiten, die nunmal schon lange nichts mehr mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun haben, kann man es vielleicht auch noch "Erschleichung unter Vorspiegelung falcher Tatsachen" oder so ähnlich nennen. Letztlich bleibt es unter klar denkenden Menschen dennoch schlichtweg ....

Ron

_*Zum letzten Mal , editiert , es handelt sich nicht mehr um einfache Meinungsäußerungen, 
sondern um beleidigende Tatsachenbehauptungen
um rechtliche Schwierigkeiten zu vermeiden  editiert *
tf / mod  _


----------



## A John (24 November 2004)

Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dankbar für eine wissende Antwort.


... die gibst Du Dir selbst:



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mir ohne mein Einverständnis jemand Geld abnimmt - in diesem Fall, weil ich für nicht erbrachte Leistung auch nicht freiwillig zahle, ist das nach gesundem Menschenverstand sehr wohl .....Was sonst?


Unabhängig von der Richtigkeit Deiner Meinung: _Formales Recht_ und _Gerechtigkeit_ schließen sich i.d.R. gegenseitig aus.
Da Du Dich in Deiner Meinung offensichtlich unverrückbar festgelegt hast, mach wie Du denkst und warte ab, was dabei herauskommt.

Gruss A. John

PS: Über die rechtliche Situation in Deinem speziellen Fall wird Dich ein Anwalt gerne persönlich aufklären. In einem öffentlichen Forum ist das unzulässig und zieht erfahrungsgemäss Ärger nach sich.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 November 2004)

*Re: Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbring*



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen davon, dass es mir sehr schwer fällt, Deinen Ausführungen im Detail zu folgen (vor allem, da ich beim Wählen einer Nummer, zu der mir auf einer Website Bestimmtes versprochen wird, ja keinen expliziten Vertrag abschließe):


Wer spricht denn von einem expliziten Vertrag? Implizit geht auch, siehe http://www.dialerschutz.de/recht-grundlagen.php

Raub und Diebstahl sind es definitiv nicht, siehe das Strafgesetzbuch, zum Bleistift unter 
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/


			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> § 242 Diebstahl
> (1) Wer eine fremde bewegliche Sache einem anderen in der Absicht wegnimmt, die Sache sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.





			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> § 249 Raub
> (1) Wer mit Gewalt gegen eine Person oder unter Anwendung von Drohungen mit gegenwärtiger Gefahr für Leib oder Leben eine fremde bewegliche Sache einem anderen in der Absicht wegnimmt, die Sache sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe nicht unter einem Jahr bestraft.


Gewalt? Bewegliche Sache? Und auch die Erschleichung von Leistungen passt nicht. Am Ehesten waere es Betrug, aber da muesstest Du die Absicht nachweisen. Viel Glueck dabei...


> § 263 Betrug
> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


Im besten Fall kommst Du mit einer Vertragsverletzung seitens Web.de durch. Dann hast Du einen zivilrechtlichen Anspruch. Allerdings versprechn die nicht viel... 


			
				Web.de Angaben zum Service schrieb:
			
		

> Schnellere Lösung? Rufen Sie uns an! Profitieren Sie vom umfangreichen Wissen unserer qualifizierten Mitarbeiter in einem persönlichen Gespräch!


War das Gespraech nicht persoenlich? Sind 5 Minuten Wartezeit zumutbar? Darum geht es. Wenn Du Dich nicht auf _diese juristischen Spitzfindigkeiten_ einlaesst, lass es besser gleich, und zahle die 10 Euro. Dann sparst Du wenigstens das Porto, und kannst Dir einen Lollie dafuer kaufen. 

TSCN


----------



## Ron (24 November 2004)

*Re: Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbring*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Gewalt? Bewegliche Sache? Und auch die Erschleichung von Leistungen passt nicht.


Wenn einem in diesem Land auf gut deutsch Geld geklaut wird, ist das also weder Raub noch Diebstahl! Ganz klasse.



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> War das Gespraech nicht persoenlich? Sind 5 Minuten Wartezeit zumutbar?


Wie kann man überhaupt diese Frage stellen? Natürlich sind 5 Minuten Wartezeit unzumutbar, denn all diese Zeit bezahle ich eine Leistung, die nicht erbracht wird - und zwar nicht nur teilweise nicht, sondern *gar* nicht.



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Darum geht es. Wenn Du Dich nicht auf _diese juristischen Spitzfindigkeiten_ einlaesst, lass es besser gleich, und zahle die 10 Euro. Dann sparst Du wenigstens das Porto, und kannst Dir einen Lollie dafuer kaufen.


Ergo: Wir leben in einem Land, in dem jeder ausgenommen werden darf wie eine Weihnachtsgans - ganz legal. Und wenn man versucht, sich dagegen zu wehren, muss man erst Mittel aufwenden, die den Betrag der Tat bei weitem übersteigt, und den man sich höchstwahrscheinlich dann auch noch ans Bein binden darf.

Mein Fazit: Ich sollte die RAF neu gründen.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 November 2004)

*Re: Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbring*



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Fazit: Ich sollte die RAF neu gründen.



du weißt hoffentlich, was mit den Mitgliedern der RAF geschehen  ist.  Wenn das dein Ziel ist, den 
Rest deiner Tage hinter Gittern zu verbringen oder Schlimmeres...
http://www.mdr.de/kultur/film/162262-hintergrund-162301.html

cp


----------



## Ron (24 November 2004)

*Re: Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbring*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> du weißt hoffentlich , was mit den Mitgliedern der RAF geschehen  ist.  Wenn das dein Ziel ist den
> Rest deiner Tage hinter Gittern zu verbringen oder Schlimmeres...


Ich schrieb mit gutem Grund "sollte" und nicht "werde".

Aber man muss doch wohl angesichts dieser hier zutage tretenden Zustände zugeben, dass unser juristisches System zutiefst krank und verdorben ist, oder anders ausgedrückt: Es ist zu 100% den monetären Verwertungsinteressen der großen Unternehmen unterworfen. Soetwas wie Verbraucherschutz existiert doch nur noch als schlechter Witz und eine Frau Künast oder ein Herr Singhammer und andere wissen doch in keiner Weise, worüber sie überhaupt reden, da sie z.B. den alltäglichen Call-Center- und Hotline-Wahnsinnn gar nicht mehr mitbekommen. Und dies ist keine beleidigende Tatsachenunterstellung, sondern meine Meinung.

Ron


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2004)

*Re: Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbring*



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Fazit: Ich sollte die RAF neu gründen.


 Die Gründergeneration der RAF, zumindest ihre "intellektuelle Seite" (also nicht dieser Psycho A.B.), stand für das, was Heinrich Böll den "Kampf der 6 gegen 60 Millionen" genannt hat. Es ging ihnen zum einen um die Aufarbeitung der deutschen Nazizeit (Stichwort: braune Netzwerke nach 1945 in der deutschen Wirtschaft) und zum anderen darum, den Leuten "konkret" zu verdeutlichen, was in Vietnam passiert (daher z.B. Brandanschlag auf Berliner Kaufhaus --> "Napalmbomben in Vietnam interessieren die Leute erst, wenn's in Berlin brennt").

Mit Verlaub: Die Situation der deutschen Justiz in punkto Mehrwertdienste ist da schon noch eine andere Sache - skandalös natürlich, aber es sollte schon noch verhältnismässig sein, wie man (auch verbal) darauf reagiert


----------



## jupp11 (24 November 2004)

*Re: Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbring*



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Fazit: Ich sollte die RAF neu gründen.



Visuell hat er sie schon gegründet, kein anderes Mitglied  hat bisher seine Beiträge so konsequent 
und  ausschließlich in  diesem netzhautzerfetzenden "darkred"  gepostet  

j.


----------



## Ron (24 November 2004)

*Re: Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbring*

Off Topic:



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Visuell hat er sie schon gegründet, kein anderes Mitglied  hat bisher seine Beiträge so konsequent
> und  ausschließlich in  diesem netzhautzerfetzenden "darkred"  gepostet



Also an meinem guten, nicht mehr so ganz jungen Röhrenbildschirm sieht es sehr wohltuend und gut aus. Dass Du es als _"netzhautzerfetzend"_ wahrnimmst, muss wohl an Deinem TFT liegen. Die stellen die Farben - zumindest im unteren bis mittleren Preissegment - leider oft so übel dar. Tut mir echt leid für Dich. Welche Farbe, außer dunkelgrau, ist Dir denn genehmer? Vielleicht denke ich ja nochmal drüber nach.

Ron


----------



## Teleton (24 November 2004)

*Re: Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbring*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Verlaub: Die Situation der deutschen Justiz in punkto Mehrwertdienste ist da schon noch eine andere Sache - skandalös natürlich, aber es sollte schon noch verhältnismässig sein, wie man (auch verbal) darauf reagiert



Mit der Verhältnismässigkeit haste schon recht, aber wo ist denn die Justiz i.S. Mehrwertdienste skandalös ? 
Bei den ganz seltenen Urteilen die zulasten der Verbraucher ausgegangen sind wäre noch zu prüfen wie die Verteidigung lief und ob der Richter nicht anders konnte als der Klage stattzugeben.

Wer in seiner Sache Gewissheit haben will muss sich halt verklagen lassen und die ca 250,- die ein Rechtstreit bei nem Streitwert bis 300,--€ für den Unterliegenden kostet riskieren. Wobei, die meisten werden ja nichtmal verklagt, da auch die Telcos das Ergebnis anscheinend gar nicht wissen wollen.
Das Recht ist halt für denjenigen der sich wehrt und auch etwas riskiert. Nur dann haben Gerichte überhaupt die Chance zugunsten der Verbraucher zu entscheiden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2004)

*Re: Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbring*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mir geht's nicht um die Einzelfälle, sondern um's System. Das wenige, was ich vom Mehrwertdienstemarkt weiß, ist, dass es immer die gleichen Leute sind, die seit Jahren am Rande der Legalität (von welcher Seite, lasse ich bewusst offen) operieren, um ihre Profite zu maximieren - und ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft werden, dagegen vorzugehen. Wenn das daran liegt, dass es diese Möglichkeiten nicht gibt, hätte man sie schon vor Jahren schaffen können. Eigentlich ist also noch mehr die Politik skandalös als die Justiz, insofern habe ich mich ungenau ausgedrückt. Dafür bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

-->


			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> aber ein erwischter Taschendieb bekommt in diesem Land ja wohl wesentlich mehr Schwierigkeiten als diese quasi legalisierten .....firmen.


 Dieses Gefühl kriegt man doch irgendwie? Nun ja, trotzdem muss man doch die Contenance zu wahren versuchen, im Dienste auch dieses Forums und damit "der Sache"...


----------



## technofreak (24 November 2004)

*Re: Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbring*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ist also noch mehr die Politik skandalös als die Justiz, insofern habe ich mich ungenau ausgedrückt. Dafür bitte ich um Entschuldigung.


Die Justiz ist auf dem besten Wege die Unzulänglichkeiten  der Gesetzgebung "auszubügeln" 
soweit das im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Vorgaben möglich ist, für die die Politiker,
 sprich konkret, die vom Volk gewählten Vertreter=  Parlamente 
zuständig und verantwortlich sind.
http://www.stern.de/computer-technik/internet/index.html?id=532135&nv=sb


			
				Der Stern schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch vor Gericht haben Opfer bessere Chancen als früher.
> Immer häufiger wird dort zugunsten der Geprellten entschieden.



tf


----------



## drboe (24 November 2004)

*Re: Welche Minimal-Leistung muss eine Mehrwertnummer erbring*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Das Recht ist halt für denjenigen der sich wehrt und auch etwas riskiert.


Das ist plakativ und ziemlich falsch. Recht bekommt in Deutschland der, der löhnen kann. Für einen Milliardenkonzern ist nun das Risiko, einen Prozess mit einem angesetzten Streitwert von z. B. 100.000 EUR und mehr zu verlieren, in Bruchteilen von Peanuts*  zu messen, während es für viele andere das Ende der bürgerlichen Existenz bedeuten kann.  Insofern ist der sprichwörtliche "kleine Mann" oft schon bei der Drohung mit einem solchen Rechtsmittel chancenlos und seiner nur theoretisch verfügbaren juristischen Möglichkeiten von Anfang an beraubt. 

M. Boettcher


* Peanuts = Einheit von R. Breuer, Deutsche Bank, in Höhe von ca. 25 Mio EUR


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (24 November 2004)

Ich kann @drboe nur zustimmen.

Das Deutsche Recht ist ein Recht des stärkeren Bankkontos. Sobald es um Wirklich fetten Gewin und Marktintressen geht, ist das Recht so gestaltet das der Reichere meist gewinnt. Insbeondere Marken und Abmahnrecht, wenn es gegen Privatpersonen angewendet wird, ist ein Plattmache sonder gleichen, zugunsten des finanzell Stärkeren.

Aber auch in anderen Bereichen des Deutschen Rechtssystemes gilt zunehmend der Grundsatz "Ich bestraf den Armen und gebe es denn Reichen".

Das ist Politisch so gewollt, OK, das heist aber noch lange nicht das es mir gefallen muß und das ich nichts dagegen mache.

Und zum Thema neue RAF, ich denke, das der aus/aufbau der Überwachungs und Abhörmaßnahmen nicht primär wegen 9.11 ist, sonder weil die führenden Vertreter unseres Systemes Angst vor eine neuen RAF haben, nur diesmal eine, die den Rückhalt der sozial Schlechtergestellten diese Staates hat.  Der Streik  bei Opel hat gezeigt, das bald Grenzen erreicht sind.

mfg Ralf


----------



## Der Jurist (24 November 2004)

Ich muss Drboe und r.lorenz widersprechen.

Bei einem Streitwert bis 300 € riskiert man 250 €, wenn man Rechtsschutz hat nur die Eigenbeteiligung.

Wenn es nur um 47,44 € wie bei mir einst, geht, ist das Risiko überschaubar. Da können auch große "Kohle-Berge" auf der ander Seite nichts ausrichten.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (24 November 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Bei einem Streitwert bis 300 € riskiert man 250 €, wenn man Rechtsschutz hat nur die Eigenbeteiligung.
> ...



Und wenn man als Privatman eine Homepage als Hobby betreibt, sieht man sich, ohne überhaupt zu wissen wie einem Mitgespielt wird, mit Markenrecht und Teils astronomichen Klagewerten verfolgt.

[vergl. w*w.rettet-das-internet.de]

Ich habe ja bei komerziellen Streitigkeiten für diese ganze Sache noch Verständniss, aber hier wird Recht, was offensichtlich für Firmen untereinander Gedacht ist, gnadenlos gegen Private eingesetzt.

Und bitte, es kann doch nicht sein das man als *Pivateperson*, bevor man in diesem Staat auch nur einen Nagel in die Wand haut, erst mal 5 Anwälte befragen muß, ob das Einschlaggeräusch nicht irgendein -Sonstwas*-Recht verletzt.

Und ein gewisser Herr Schill hat ja in Hamburg gezeigt, wie man unser Rechtsystem auch einsetzen kann (Grundsatz: Im Zweifel für die Strafe).

Oder auch im Arbeitsrecht, die Kündigung mag 10x unbegründet und willkürlich sein, draussen bin ich trotzdem und die Entschädigung kassiert heutzutage meist das Arbeitsamt.

Ne lieber @Der Jurist, in Deutschland geht Rechtlich einiges arg zu Gunsten der wirtschaftlich Starken. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach Politisch gewollt.

mfg

Ralf


----------



## A John (25 November 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nur um 47,44 € wie bei mir einst, geht, ist das Risiko überschaubar. Da können auch große "Kohle-Berge" auf der ander Seite nichts ausrichten.


Für jemanden mit juristischem Sachverstand ist es sicher sehr viel einfacher die Situation einzuschätzen, als für Otto Normaluser. 
Der kann noch nichtmal beurteilen, ob sein Anwalt der Sache überhaupt gewachsen ist. Geschweige, die rechtliche- und Kosten-Situation
Die Tricks, mit immer neuen Beweisanträgen, Gutachten und diversen Winkelzügen Gerichtsverfahren künstlich aufzublasen, beherrschen Firmen mit routinierten Rechtsabteilungen aus dem ff. Versicherungs- und andere Konzerne nennen das "mürbe reiten".
Ein Wald- und Wiesen- Anwalt mit seinen Formularbuchfloskeln wird von denen ungespitzt in den Boden gerammt.
Auf dem Papier herrscht zwar Chancengleichheit, die Realität sieht aber ganz anders aus.

Die Marke "Explorer" wäre wohl noch heute eine Lizenz zum gewerblichen Abmahnen, hätte es seiner Zeit nicht eine große Spendenaktion, einen sehr fähigen Gegenanwalt und viele engagierte Helfer gegeben.

Das schwerstverletzte Unfallopfer von Versicherungen mit gekauften medizinischen "Gutachten" als arbeitsfähige Simulanten dargestellt und über Zeiträume von oft mehr als 10 Jahren in den finanziellen und seelischen Bankrott prozessiert werden, ist an der Tagesordnung.
Die Liste ist beliebig erweiterbar und vom Strafrecht fange ich garnicht erst an.

Die Mär vom heilen Rechtsstaat mag in den Köpfen einiger akademisch verklärter Rechtsdogmatiker herumschwirren, in der realen Lebenswirklichkeit ist er  im Sinne von Gerechtigkeit definitiv nicht existent. 

Gruss A. John


----------



## Rex Cramer (25 November 2004)

r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein gewisser Herr Schill hat ja in Hamburg gezeigt, wie man unser Rechtsystem auch einsetzen kann (Grundsatz: Im Zweifel für die Strafe).


Ja, und ein paar Verfahren wegen Rechtsbeugung hat er auch an der Backe...



			
				r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Oder auch im Arbeitsrecht, die Kündigung mag 10x unbegründet und willkürlich sein, draussen bin ich trotzdem und die Entschädigung kassiert heutzutage meist das Arbeitsamt.


Du kannst übrigens auch eheliche Pflichten einklagen. Ob Dich Deine Gattin deswegen ranlässt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Das dem Gesetzgeber in die Schuhe zu schieben, würde ich für mehr als gewagt halten.



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tricks, mit immer neuen Beweisanträgen, Gutachten und diversen Winkelzügen Gerichtsverfahren künstlich aufzublasen, beherrschen Firmen mit routinierten Rechtsabteilungen aus dem ff. Versicherungs- und andere Konzerne nennen das "mürbe reiten".


Die Streitwerte, mit denen hier im Forum hantiert werden, rechtfertigen einen solchen Aufwand gar nicht. Deswegen werden die Geschädigten in der Regel mit Musterschreiben bedacht, die nicht mal ansatzweise auf den Sachverhalt eingehen. Kommt es wider Erwarten zu einem Verfahren, wird ein lokal ansässiger Anwalt mit Untervollmacht vorgeschickt, der sich den Sachverhalt aus der Akte in den letzten 5 Minuten vor der Verhandlung zusammenklamüsert und betet, dass die beklagte Partei sich ausreichend zum Sachverhalt auslässt. Auch ein Anwalt kalkuliert mit Kosten, Nutzen und Aufwand und auch eine große Kanzlei kann aus Scheiße letztendlich kein Gold machen.



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Die Marke "Explorer" wäre wohl noch heute eine Lizenz zum gewerblichen Abmahnen, hätte es seiner Zeit nicht eine große Spendenaktion, einen sehr fähigen Gegenanwalt und viele engagierte Helfer gegeben.


Das ist der einzige Punkt, wo der Gesetzgeber eine echte Lücke hinterlassen hat, die zum Unwesen mutiert ist. Da wird mit fiktiven Streitwerten um sich geworfen, die weitab von jeder Realität sind.



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> ...in der realen Lebenswirklichkeit ist er im Sinne von Gerechtigkeit definitiv nicht existent.


Mir ist kalt.
Jeder Lebenssachverhalt lässt sich auf einen juristischen reduzieren und wirft entsprechend formaljuristische Fragen auf. Dort wo es auch dem moralischen Verständnis nach im täglichen Zusammenleben funktioniert, gibt es logischerweise keine Klagen - So ist es ja gewünscht.

Fazit: Die Welt ist schlecht...


----------



## Ron (3 Dezember 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> ... Waere interessant, was dabei herumkommt, berichte mal, wie das weitergeht....



[color=darkr ed]Schneller als ich es für möglich hielt hat mir Web.de per Post auf meine ebenfalls per Post geschickte Beschwerde geantwortet und ist darin nach einigen Ausflüchten und Hotline-"Qualitätsversicherungen" erstaunlich kulant.

Anbei das Schreiben von Web.de in Ausschnitten (bearbeiteter Scan, Namen wurden von mir unleserlich gemacht).

Bezogen auf den vorletzten Satz habe ich inzwischen per E-Mail geantwortet, dass ich die Zahlung lieber per Überweisung hätte statt in Web.Cent. Dies wurde mir ebenfalls inzwischen bestätigt, wenn auch mit angekündigter Verzögerung von 3-4 Wochen.

Es lohnt sich also hin und wieder doch, sich zu beschweren. Allerdings ist mir inzwischen auch klar, dass ich keinen Rechtsanspruch auf diese Zahlung hätte und eben auf Kulanz angewiesen bin. Das ist der eigentliche Skandal an der Sache und wirft ein erbärmliches Licht auf unsere Gesetzgebung.

Ron[/color]


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2004)

Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der eigentliche Skandal an der Sache und wirft ein erbärmliches Licht auf unsere Gesetzgebung.


Das siehst Du mE etwas verquer. Der Gesetzgeber hat das alles schon ordentlich geregelt, doch weder Du noch Dein "Vertragspartner" haben ein Interesse daran, die Angelegenheit prüfen zu lassen. Web.de zieht sich aus Kulanz zurück, da die Folgekosten eines Rechtsstreites ökonomisch nicht haltbar sind.


----------



## dvill (4 Dezember 2004)

Diese Fragen beantworten auch schon mal die, die es wissen müssen, also die Anbieter.

Wenn der Bezahlvorgang so kryptisch gestaltet werden kann, dass die Zielgruppe es nicht bemerkt, kann jeder Schrott teuer verkauft werden.

Bei anderen Zahlweisen muss schon auch ein Gegenwert angeboten werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rex Cramer (4 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Bezahlvorgang so kryptisch gestaltet werden kann, dass die Zielgruppe es nicht bemerkt, kann jeder Schrott teuer verkauft werden.


Wenn die "Zielgruppe es nicht bemerkt", was ja eine der zentralen Bemühungen ist, kann man auch nichts verkaufen: Bereits, weil sich dahinter ein Vertrag verbirgt, der mangels sich deckender Willenserklärungen nicht zustande gekommen sein kann. Ich möchte keinen Vergleich anstellen, sondern stelle einfach mal folgendes Beispiel in den Raum: Taschendiebe dürfen auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass ich sie beschenken will, nur weil meine Geldbörse ein entscheidendes Stück aus der Gesäßtasche ragt.


----------



## dvill (4 Dezember 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte keinen Vergleich anstellen, sondern stelle einfach mal folgendes Beispiel in den Raum: Taschendiebe dürfen auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass ich sie beschenken will, nur weil meine Geldbörse ein entscheidendes Stück aus der Gesäßtasche ragt.


Das Beispiel trifft es ganz gut. Unsere Politiker räumen zwielichtigen anonymen Geschäftemachern ein Privileg zur passiven Beschenkung durch unaufmerksame Verbraucher ein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (4 Dezember 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Taschendiebe dürfen auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass ich sie beschenken will, nur weil meine Geldbörse ein entscheidendes Stück aus der Gesäßtasche ragt.



Wenn Du das mit genügend Dreistigkeit und ein paar abstrusen Schlussfolgerungen behauptest, ist die Chance vor Gericht damit durchzukommen, garnicht so gering.
Es gibt Urteile, die sind so absurd, dass sie mit Dummheit alleine nicht mehr erklärbar sind.

Gruss A. John


----------

